# Poecilotheria smithi



## Anastasia (Sep 19, 2010)

I paired these species back in April 










now sorry for crappy picture quality, I didn't plan to pull sac, but had to
so I used my cell phone to take pictures





Opened sac, post-embryos 






I been told they are difficult species to produce and no one produced them in US so far, lets just say my pure luck 
this is very exciting! 
Anastasia


----------



## madamwlf (Sep 19, 2010)

Congrats on the Sac!!!!


----------



## Miss Bianca (Sep 19, 2010)

Very exciting! I'm positive they will do well with you. 
Best of luck with these Anastasia.


----------



## DeathsPyro12 (Sep 19, 2010)

Big CONGRATS!


----------



## Zman181 (Sep 19, 2010)

Very Nice!  Congrats.


----------



## aluras (Sep 19, 2010)

congrats on the sack, thats really great. But, why did you have to pull the sack? were you worried about them getting destroyed?


----------



## Scorpendra (Sep 19, 2010)

Congrats!  I'm expecting to get one of these soon.


----------



## bliss (Sep 19, 2010)

Damn Ana!  Humongous congrats!  I love when a hard-to-breed and rare species is bred for the first time in the states!


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 19, 2010)

aluras said:


> congrats on the sack, thats really great. But, why did you have to pull the sack? were you worried about them getting destroyed?


well, I bred successfully and produced dozens of Poecilotheria. 
Many let hatch with mothers  and many had to pull if a possibility of saving if something goes wrong
this was the case. 
Also possibility of been first successful sac production, I had to interfere, taken no chances 


what can I say 't was my butt feeling


----------



## JC (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice going! Congrats!


----------



## codykrr (Sep 19, 2010)

Great job Ana!:clap:

I have wanted a few of these for a while. just never had the funds.


----------



## syndicate (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice job!
-Chris


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 19, 2010)

bliss said:


> Damn Ana!  Humongous congrats!  I love when a hard-to-breed and rare species is bred for the first time in the states!


Aghh tell me about it!!! Am skipping true house almost fell and broke my neck :}


----------



## BrettG (Sep 19, 2010)

Well,if they are good in anyone's hands,its yours...........Congrats!


----------



## Philth (Sep 19, 2010)

really nice ! congrats!:clap:

Later, Tom


----------



## aluras (Sep 19, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> well, I bred successfully and produced dozens of Poecilotheria.
> Many let hatch with mothers  and many had to pull if a possibility of saving if something goes wrong
> this was the case.
> Also possibility of been first successful sac production, I had to interfere, taken no chances
> ...


so you normally let them hatch out with the mother? how do you collect them all that way? I have always pulled the sack once it passed 17-20 days and allowed them to grow seperate from the mother, I didnt know folks left them with the mother,,,


----------



## Cbarr (Sep 19, 2010)

Congrats:clap:............

c


----------



## StingersSuck! (Sep 19, 2010)

Gratz on the sac


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 19, 2010)

Philth said:


> really nice ! congrats!:clap:
> 
> Later, Tom


C'on man, we got a race on tigrinawesseli now 

Thank you all, Am really stroked about this project!


----------



## Philth (Sep 19, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> C'on man, we got a race on tigrinawesseli now
> 
> Thank you all, Am really stroked about this project!


Game on !!!! haha


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 19, 2010)

aluras said:


> so you normally let them hatch out with the mother? how do you collect them all that way? I have always pulled the sack once it passed 17-20 days and allowed them to grow seperate from the mother, I didnt know folks left them with the mother,,,


all depend on individual case and they all different, 
many that I let hatched with mother often stay with mothers for long time
other less communal species get separated with some time(when I have time)
and get captured one by one, that way I can do that at my own pace 
This year I hatched 3 P subfusca sac's with in month from each other
first got separated two other all still with moms and they will stay with moms till they sold or grow out of room


----------



## NevularScorpion (Sep 19, 2010)

What a beautiful pictures brings me goose bumps lol you should put that in the pic threads


----------



## aluras (Sep 19, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> all depend on individual case and they all different,
> many that I let hatched with mother often stay with mothers for long time
> other less communal species get separated with some time(when I have time)
> and get captured one by one, that way I can do that at my own pace
> ...


interesting, thanks for the reply on that.


----------



## syndicate (Sep 19, 2010)

Philth said:


> Game on !!!! haha


lol i'm in on that one to!With my Poec breeding track record I will be sure to lose tho :X
Been trying to pull off tigris for like 2 years now :/
Have 3 females pairing right now so hopefully I will get something hehe!
-Chris


----------



## Philth (Sep 20, 2010)

syndicate said:


> lol i'm in on that one to!With my Poec breeding track record I will be sure to lose tho :X
> Been trying to pull off tigris for like 2 years now :/
> Have 3 females pairing right now so hopefully I will get something hehe!
> -Chris


Same here man, this is my 3rd go around with_ tigrinawesseli. _hopefully one of us can get it right haha.  good luck!

Later, Tom


----------



## Jmugleston (Sep 20, 2010)

Congrats. It is good to see these produced in the states.


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 20, 2010)

Philth said:


> Same here man, this is my 3rd go around with_ tigrinawesseli. _hopefully one of us can get it right haha.  good luck!
> 
> Later, Tom


3rd time is a charm 
I know my stud will pull it


----------



## blooms (Sep 20, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> all depend on individual case and they all different,
> many that I let hatched with mother often stay with mothers for long time
> other less communal species get separated with some time(when I have time)
> and get captured one by one, that way I can do that at my own pace
> ...


How do you keep the proper ventilation, but prevent the babies from escaping?


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 20, 2010)

Yay, congrats!!!


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 20, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Yay, congrats!!!


those are even better then elephants


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 20, 2010)

blooms said:


> How do you keep the proper ventilation, but prevent the babies from escaping?


oh that is easy, I stay away from breeding microscopic tarantulas 
and usually holes are smaller then any slings that hatch
also custom built enclosures with screen vents.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Sep 20, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> those are even better then elephants


hahaha, I was just waiting for it


----------



## robc (Sep 20, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> well, I bred successfully and produced dozens of Poecilotheria.
> Many let hatch with mothers  and many had to pull if a possibility of saving if something goes wrong
> this was the case.
> Also possibility of been first successful sac production, I had to interfere, taken no chances
> ...


Ana I do this with all my poecilotheria now, pull them at 12-17 days and put them in the mechanical Mom LOL!! I started doing this after my P. metallica at her sac.....and it works great, I can't imaginge keeping a P.smithi sac with the mother full term, you would have had a nervous break down!!!. All I can say is wow!! You did a great job ana and you should be very proud to produce a sac like this, please post pics of all the stages of these guys.....really interested in seeing them! I am telloing you, you must giuve your MM's viagra because every MM I get from you produces a sac???LOL!!!


Again,

Congrats!!!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 20, 2010)

robc said:


> Ana I do this with all my poecilotheria now, pull them at 12-17 days and put them in the mechanical Mom LOL!! I started doing this after my P. metallica at her sac.....and it works great, I can't imaginge keeping a P.smithi sac with the mother full term, you would have had a nervous break down!!!. All I can say is wow!! You did a great job ana and you should be very proud to produce a sac like this, please post pics of all the stages of these guys.....really interested in seeing them! I am telloing you, you must giuve your MM's viagra because every MM I get from you produces a sac???LOL!!!
> 
> 
> Again,
> ...


Rob,
I have one of them Mmom gadgets too but I found out that any sac hatched with Real mom is more healthier, robust and larger slings, some sacs that was placed in Mech mom had quite a few problems, 
so I really prefer more natural way,  with real moms, unless there is something wrong and I had to interfere


----------



## robc (Sep 20, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> Rob,
> I have one of them Mmom gadgets too but I found out that any sac hatched with Real mom is more healthier, robust and larger slings, some sacs that was placed in Mech mom had quite a few problems,
> so I really prefer more natural way,  with real moms, unless there is something wrong and I had to interfere


May i ask waht day you put those sacs in there, just curious LOL. I have hatched a p. pederseni sac and a rufilata sac out of mine and the rufi had not one bad egg abd the P. pederseni had 190 and 185 lived. But I am sure with the volume of sacs you produce problems will occur LOL!!


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 20, 2010)

robc said:


> May i ask waht day you put those sacs in there, just curious LOL. I have hatched a p. pederseni sac and a rufilata sac out of mine and the rufi had not one bad egg abd the P. pederseni had 190 and 185 lived. But I am sure with the volume of sacs you produce problems will occur LOL!!


I would leave that P rufilata sac with mom, its a sweet site to see mom bound with babies 
Poecs such a good moms!
I just love it!! its a real treat of this hobby!


----------



## robc (Sep 20, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> I would leave that P rufilata sac with mom, its a sweet site to see mom bound with babies
> Poecs such a good moms!
> I just love it!! its a real treat of this hobby!


I may do that with regalis, wait, you leave them until they emerge?? That has gotta be a huge chore getting them out of the enclosure!! With the way my tanks are with real wood and backdrops I would never get them all out Ana!!! I bet that is a site to see though, do you have any pics of this, I would love to see those!!!


----------



## CAK (Sep 20, 2010)

Amazing Ana!  You sure have poec breeding "dialed in!"  

I always look forward to your pics and posts and also...  All the advice you have given me!

Thanks again for all you do Ana!


Joe


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 20, 2010)

robc said:


> I may do that with regalis, wait, you leave them until they emerge?? That has gotta be a huge chore getting them out of the enclosure!! With the way my tanks are with real wood and backdrops I would never get them all out Ana!!! I bet that is a site to see though, do you have any pics of this, I would love to see those!!!


Regalis, I wouldnt even bother to get em out, let them grow until they big and collect them as you need it
right now I have few leaving with moms, even P ornata, but that wont last long
those naughty ones will be captured one in each detention vial
but I been enjoying to watch them for 3 weeks now kids riding on mom and crawling all over mom and funny thing they do, just hilarious
Now taking pix of happy family is a little iffy
we all know that Poecilotheria is a poop masters, so just think adding to big moms butt 100 or so little ones 
its worse then statue in city parks attacked by pigeons 
and move whole family to clean container for photoshoot... nuh.. I got other fun things to do ;P
but I will try to capture some clean spots if I find any, haha


----------



## Loudog760 (Sep 20, 2010)

Very well done!

:clap:


----------



## BCscorp (Sep 20, 2010)

Congratulations!!
:}:worship:


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Sep 20, 2010)

BCscorp said:


> Congratulations!!
> :}:worship:


What he said LOL


----------



## pato_chacoana (Sep 20, 2010)

Congrats Ana!!! Well, I hate Pokes as moms!!! haha Always had bad luck with their sacs   But it's surely something I do wrong lol

Best luck with those, great to see them produced in captivity!!! :clap: Keep the breeding competitions!! it's healthy for the hobby :razz:

I agree with you Chris, Lampropelma are great moms!! heheh

Cheers,
Pato


----------



## blooms (Sep 20, 2010)

Since Pokies are semi-social, do you leave the dad in there with them too? I mean, assuming she doesn't eat him?  How do you remove the young'ns from the container, without stoking mom's wrath?  More to the point, what is your capture method for slings?


----------



## ZergFront (Sep 20, 2010)

robc said:


> I may do that with regalis, wait, you leave them until they emerge?? That has gotta be a huge chore getting them out of the enclosure!! With the way my tanks are with real wood and backdrops I would never get them all out Ana!!!


 Now THAT would be a video to see. Rob at the Pokie corral. Giddyup little pokies!


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 21, 2010)

blooms said:


> Since Pokies are semi-social, do you leave the dad in there with them too?


 sure why not, you can do that





blooms said:


> I mean, assuming she doesn't eat him?


 Ah that is a possibility 





blooms said:


> How do you remove the young'ns from the container, without stoking mom's wrath?  More to the point, what is your capture method for slings?





> all depend on individual case and they all different,
> many that I let hatched with mother often stay with mothers for long time
> other less communal species get separated with some time(when I have time)
> and *get captured one by one, that way I can do that at my own pace*
> ...


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 21, 2010)

pato_chacoana said:


> Congrats Ana!!! Well, I hate Pokes as moms!!! haha Always had bad luck with their sacs   But it's surely something I do wrong lol
> 
> Best luck with those, great to see them produced in captivity!!! :clap: Keep the breeding competitions!! it's healthy for the hobby :razz:
> 
> ...


Thank you Pato,
I know nothing about Lampropelma even so thanks to Chris I even have some now, 
but I have poecs all over my house some even free ranged 
we only good at what we good at


----------



## moose35 (Sep 21, 2010)

great job ana.
congrats



        moose


----------



## blooms (Sep 24, 2010)

I mean in a community set up with multiple adults and 100 babies how specifically do you isolate just one without countless others getting out?  Thanks Anastasia.


----------



## blackcadillac70 (Sep 24, 2010)

i'll throw my hat in the ring on the tigrinawesseli breeding had mine paired for a while.  congrats ana...


----------



## dianedfisher (Sep 24, 2010)

Well, Ana....I take one little vacation and something AWESOME like this breaks!  You are SOOOOO GOOOOD with everything you breed but Poecilotheria have to be your specialty.  You've certainly got eight thumbs when it comes to pokies.  Big time congratulations.  I have a tigrinaweselli (or however you spell it) that I just paired up as well but you can count me out of the competition.  If I ever get a high rent Poecilotheria to lay a sac I'll drop dead before I get a chance to post it. I'm with Robc, please keep posting pictures of the little ones.  I've only seen your female once and she was hiding.  ;P  Diane


----------



## RudeMania (Sep 26, 2010)

Please please!!!
Lets get these on sale!!
Gotta have one!!!!:}


----------



## widowmaker03 (Sep 27, 2010)

Im curious how much the slings will be going for. I would love my shot at 1... or 2


----------



## robc (Sep 27, 2010)

ZergFront said:


> Now THAT would be a video to see. Rob at the Pokie corral. Giddyup little pokies!


I can't even imagine it!!!!


----------



## robc (Sep 27, 2010)

widowmaker03 said:


> Im curious how much the slings will be going for. I would love my shot at 1... or 2


probally 250.00-325.00??? just a guess though!


----------



## Scorpendra (Sep 27, 2010)

Steve Angeli has 'em for sale at $125 each. I think they're worth more than that, but....


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 28, 2010)

blooms said:


> I mean in a community set up with multiple adults and 100 babies how specifically do you isolate just one without countless others getting out?  Thanks Anastasia.


I have a technique, all come with time and practice to work with certain species, the key is KNOW your tarantulas, know what to expect 
so to answer your question I say again, I collect them one by one and when I need it and at my own pace
one thing I say there is no traps or anything special, just capture what I need whatever its an adult or a spiderling
Your welcome,
Anastasia


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 28, 2010)

Scorpendra said:


> Steve Angeli has 'em for sale at $125 each. I think they're worth more than that, but....


Thank you for advertising that in my thread, do you get a sales commissions 
sure you always get what you paid for, and never know what you could get specially when comes to little animals
I got burn few times, latest one got 6 G pulchra spiderlings little over then a year ago, they grow up to be something 2,5" golden/pink Am not even sure what the heck they are, but NOT G. pulchra that I paid for
those also came on import, there you go


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 28, 2010)

dianedfisher said:


> Well, Ana....I take one little vacation and something AWESOME like this breaks!  You are SOOOOO GOOOOD with everything you breed but Poecilotheria have to be your specialty.  You've certainly got eight thumbs when it comes to pokies.  Big time congratulations.  I have a tigrinaweselli (or however you spell it) that I just paired up as well but you can count me out of the competition.  If I ever get a high rent Poecilotheria to lay a sac I'll drop dead before I get a chance to post it. I'm with Robc, please keep posting pictures of the little ones.  I've only seen your female once and she was hiding.  ;P  Diane


My Dear friend Di, 
I hope your vacation was wonderful and memorable, is well is for Don, hope he will mount that trophy shark jaws sum good place in the dinning room, hehe
and about Poecilotheria, I have not even a doubt you very much could  beat everyone to come up with Tigris slings 
dont ever under estimate yourself


----------



## widowmaker03 (Sep 28, 2010)

So Ana... did you decide on a price?


----------



## robc (Sep 28, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> Thank you for advertising that in my thread, do you get a sales commissions
> sure you always get what you paid for, and never know what you could get specially when comes to little animals
> I got burn few times, latest one got 6 G pulchra spiderlings little over then a year ago, they grow up to be something 2,5" golden/pink Am not even sure what the heck they are, but NOT G. pulchra that I paid for
> those also came on import, there you go


I agree with that, I however dpo trust Anas's stock 100% without a doubt!! I would gladly pay more for something that is CB and that is a quality animal! Put me on the list Ana!!!:clap:


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 28, 2010)

widowmaker03 said:


> So Ana... did you decide on a price?


tell you the truth, I didn't and probably wont till time comes 


robc said:


> I agree with that, I however dpo trust Anas's stock 100% without a doubt!! I would gladly pay more for something that is CB and that is a quality animal! Put me on the list Ana!!!:clap:


Am fluttered , will it be a movie star ;P
ah heck, any spider of yours live better then many folks I know, haha


----------



## robc (Sep 28, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> tell you the truth, I didn't and probably wont till time comes
> 
> 
> Am fluttered , will it be a movie star ;P
> ah heck, any spider of yours live better then many folks I know, haha


Of course it'll be a movie star...all my T's are. LOL

And now I'm flattered...gee, thanks! :O) I appreciate that. Me and my wife spent some considerable time recently looking through your entire pic thread and we were both very impressed. Can we come live with you??  LOL  All those sacs!!   And you're just so calm..."oh, here just a pic, no biggie" and it shows several high end sacs. I wouldn't be that calm! But I think you all know that already! LOL


----------



## blooms (Oct 1, 2010)

Just out of curiosity Ana, what do the babies eat?  I imagine it would be hard for them to find food in such a (relatively) large enclosure. How about humidity? How do you keep the humidity level high enough for slings?  Thanks,


----------



## widowmaker03 (Oct 1, 2010)

at such young ages... the slings can actually live off of the egg until their 2nd molt (to my understanding) at small sizes however, i think the flightless fruit flies would be the perfect meal. Once they moult again you can smash small cricket heads to kill them and the spider will scavenge the corpse.


----------



## Anastasia (Nov 6, 2010)

Its getting that time finely 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 shouldn't be long now


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Nov 6, 2010)

robc said:


> Of course it'll be a movie star...all my T's are. LOL
> 
> And now I'm flattered...gee, thanks! :O) I appreciate that. Me and my wife spent some considerable time recently looking through your entire pic thread and we were both very impressed. Can we come live with you??  LOL  All those sacs!!   And you're just so calm..."oh, here just a pic, no biggie" and it shows several high end sacs. I wouldn't be that calm! But I think you all know that already! LOL


Why don't cha send your MM smithi over to Ana.
:?


----------



## Anastasia (Nov 6, 2010)

SpyderBoy606 said:


> Why don't cha send your MM smithi over to Ana.
> :?


Wow! that's an idea, I can put him on the shelf with my other two that I have here


----------



## 2oCHEVYo0 (Nov 7, 2010)

If only I had the money... :8o Nice job on all that you do here Anastasia, you are truely a staple to the Tarantula society!!!


----------



## Anastasia (Nov 7, 2010)

2oCHEVYo0 said:


> If only I had the money... :8o Nice job on all that you do here Anastasia, you are truely a staple to the Tarantula society!!!


Thank you kindly, it is a challenge but very rewarding, its been exiting year
I pulled at least 3 species that never been produced here in USA before 
and two of them been called pretty difficult
So Am very happy with little ol myself 
and will keep doing it! woot


----------



## robc (Nov 7, 2010)

anastasia said:


> wow! That's an idea, i can put him on the shelf with my other two that i have here


lololol!!!!!


----------



## robc (Nov 7, 2010)

SpyderBoy606 said:


> Why don't cha send your MM smithi over to Ana.
> :?


I have a adult female p.smithi coming.


----------



## TarantulaHomes (Nov 7, 2010)

I spoke with people who bred P. smithi before and they said with this species it's roughly 80/20, first number being girls


----------



## GPulchra (Nov 7, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> Thank you kindly, it is a challenge but very rewarding, its been exiting year
> I pulled at least 3 species that never been produced here in USA before
> and two of them been called pretty difficult
> So Am very happy with little ol myself
> and will keep doing it! woot


No, Anastasia, you are a _stapler_ to the tarantula society. [/kissup]


----------



## Anastasia (Nov 7, 2010)

TarantulaHomes said:


> I spoke with people who bred P. smithi before and they said with this species it's roughly 80/20, first number being girls


really??, I got pretty large group from couple imports, and now that I can sex them I got ratio 5 females to 16 males and 3 looks like males but need to molt to just make sure
second question, how do they know about that ratio? 
got me thinking maybe that is how I end up with so many males?


----------



## DrJ (Nov 7, 2010)

What makes you think this may be the first US breeding?

I have a friend in town with two P. smithi slings that were supposedly hatched out in April of this year.  I'll have to ask him who produced them again, as I can't remember.  

Regardless, there are very few of these species out there.  Congratulations on the success!


----------



## Philth (Nov 7, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> second question, how do they know about that ratio?
> got me thinking maybe that is how I end up with so many males?


haha good point

Later, Tom


----------



## Anastasia (Nov 7, 2010)

DrJ said:


> What makes you think this may be the first US breeding?
> 
> I have a friend in town with two P. smithi slings that were supposedly hatched out in April of this year.  I'll have to ask him who produced them again, as I can't remember.
> 
> Regardless, there are very few of these species out there.  Congratulations on the success!


Well, sure, do that I would love to know
As of now no one claimed such event


----------



## robc (Nov 7, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> Well, sure, do that I would love to know
> As of now no one claimed such event


Well Ana...I have like 20 sacs of these on the way!!!!LOL!!!


----------



## Anastasia (Nov 7, 2010)

robc said:


> Well Ana...I have like 20 sacs of these on the way!!!!LOL!!!


you do?? I have really nothing to say...
I though you just getting a female, Am totally lost :?


----------



## robc (Nov 7, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> you do?? I have really nothing to say...
> I though you just getting a female, Am totally lost :?


You know I am kidding!!!


----------



## DrJ (Nov 7, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> Well, sure, do that I would love to know
> As of now no one claimed such event


I'll see him on Tuesday and be sure to ask him.  I'd like to know, too.  

If he can provide me the info, I'll be sure to post it.


----------



## robc (Nov 7, 2010)

Well, all I have to say is Ana did a great thing here, great job and we should all be thankful for what she gives to this hobby. :clap::clap:


----------



## DrJ (Nov 7, 2010)

robc said:


> Well, all I have to say is Ana did a great thing here, great job and we should all be thankful for what she gives to this hobby. :clap::clap:


Very true!  You as well.  

I wasn't meaning to deter from how special this is, just suggest that others may have already beat her to the punch.  I'll find out more information on Tuesday about that.  

Still, this breeding is a great endeavor and success is important.  This success that Anastasia has so far demonstrated is exceptionally special and is and important part of our tarantula hobby history already.  She is definitely a pioneer.


----------



## Anastasia (Nov 11, 2010)

its almost Friday,.. any word? dont wona sound impatient, but ...
ah in the mean time I share a baby pix


----------



## DrJ (Nov 12, 2010)

Ah, yes. Sorry for the delay. We did some tracking. The breeder who we thought bred them had bought them wholesale from another breeder who ultimately had them imported from a breeder in Germany. Sooo, you still get to be first!  

I apologize for making you doubt it. I'm sorry.

Those little guys are really coming along. Thanks for sharing pics!


----------

